
Can there be a galactic empire? - uncertainquark
https://jatan.space/can-there-be-a-galactic-empire/
======
aruggirello
> See how quickly things escalated? 40,000 years and one can cover all the
> stars in the Milky Way.

Uhm, no. You're still constrained by the top speed of your spaceships (0.1c as
you say) into a sphere of 4,000 light years radius (that is, even if your
spaceships somehow magically fork()ed upon reaching a new star system, which
is obviously false), and the Milky Way's diameter of ~100,000 ly guarantees
you'll only be able to colonize but a small fraction (granted, you'd be able
to colonize the whole galaxy in ~1 million years). By the same reasoning no,
you won't be able to colonize Andromeda too in another 1000 years (that would
require you to travel 2 million ly in 1000 years BTW), or...the whole visible
universe in a few hundred thousand years more!!! No.

